# Help!!!!



## Mattcrx (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello everyone pleasure to meet you all.

Recently Iv been accused of assault on a taxi driver which is absolutely no sense. I had an altercation with a taxi driver on the 10 Dec, short story he was driving like an idiot and nearly smashed into me and I told him he needs to start thinking! I did not swear or use any sort or violence.

I phoned RTA and complained about the driver after I recieved abuse off him and 4 days later I get a call from the police to go into al Barsha police station, low and be hold this taxi driver has accused me of assault.

Me and my PRO go to the police station give my statement and hey take my passport, no arrest was made. The taxi driver says he has a witness and the police told him To bring the witness forward for the case.... This witness does not exist and still hasn't turned up at the station. 

On the 19th Dec after being told by police to go back after" few days Me and the PRO go to the station again tonight and they say no witness has been and they will not call the taxi driver nor give my passport back! 

Now I'm starting to get worried as I get married in 6 months in the Uk and I feel this will drag on! 

Does anyone have any advise on what I can do? Or a good person who can offer me advise??

Thanks very much 
Matt


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Speak to this woman, she's good at sorting this type of stuff out.

She helped get some Swedish (I think) model released last week...

Radha


----------



## Mattcrx (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks rascal!! Iv sent her a message and keep my fingers crossed! anyone one else have any advise?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Aside from your PRO, do you have any local friends? If so, I suggest you go back to the police station with them to see if you can delve a bit deeper....


----------



## Mattcrx (Dec 19, 2015)

Not really no! :disappointed:


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd make a counter complaint against him, saying he's lying, slandering you and defaming your character.


----------



## Mattcrx (Dec 19, 2015)

I did think this! to try and make him think "I can't be bothered with all this" and try and throw him off....


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Why are they holding your passport? Have any charges officially been filed and a case made?

Some people are really crappy in this country.


----------



## Mattcrx (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't know! no official charges, I have not been arrested.... So I don't know why they have my passport... If they were going to arrest me they would over done it over a week ago.....


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You need to find out if a case police case has been filed. They can file cases without arresting people - holding the passport is enough, then you get summoned to court. You need to find out if this has happened or not.


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

In Abu, all taxis have cameras. Is this the case for Dubai?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

No they haven't implemented that in Dubai.


----------



## Mattcrx (Dec 19, 2015)

I am going back to the police station today I will do my best to find out! If they just brush me a side again I will have to start looking for a decent lawyer!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Best of luck today.
Out of interest - why did you take ( and therefore give them) your passport to the police station?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

Mattcrx said:


> I am going back to the police station today I will do my best to find out! If they just brush me a side again I will have to start looking for a decent lawyer!


Threaten them with the police. Oh. :noidea:


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Is it naïve to suggest you discuss this with the British embassy?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

SirReg said:


> Is it naïve to suggest you discuss this with the British embassy?


Like they give a ****?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Like they give a ****?


Maybe they don't, but they are quite likely to have a list of suitable legal practitioners.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> Maybe they don't, but they are quite likely to have a list of suitable legal practitioners.


Which is on their website anyway.....


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Which is on their website anyway.....


But the website may not inform of the 'most' suitable for this particular situation - anyway it would not hurt for the OP to at least contact them.


----------



## newbe2016 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey any update on your situation?
i'm very worried at the moment as i'm in a very similar situation,
I've only been in Dubai for lest than 2 months.
long story short i was accused of giving the middle finger (which I did not do).
got called into the police station, got questioned, and passport taken away, its been 3 weeks now and i haven't heard anything back from them.


----------

